# Identity



## Mickelca (Jun 25, 2020)

Can anyone assist on what kind of chickens these are? I appreciate the help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're probably going to have to take a better pic of the second bird. 

I can't help on the breed ID but there are a couple on here that are very good at it.


----------



## Mickelca (Jun 25, 2020)

Hopefully this is better


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Much much better. 

Looks like I'm going to have to holler at someone. This time of year has everyone pretty covered up.


----------



## Mickelca (Jun 25, 2020)

Thank you for the help!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think everyone has melted in the heat. Normally we've got two that are very good at figuring out what the different breeds are.


----------



## Mickelca (Jun 25, 2020)

It is hot! I had to see August.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Oh, that's scary. Here I won't see much change until about October when it comes to the excess heat. 

I'm going to have to start hosing down my pens soon. Even my Guineas are finding it too hot.


----------



## mitzy123point (Dec 21, 2018)

The black and white one is an Ancona, would need a better picture of the second one but looks like a Barnevelder or welsummer depending on comb. The third picture is not the same bird? Has dark legs while the second picture has yellow legs. The third one looks to be an australorp but could be many other breeds


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whoa, you're right mitzy. And that first pic looks like there are brown feathers.


----------



## K10sal (May 16, 2020)

My


Mickelca said:


> View attachment 34050
> View attachment 34052
> 
> 
> Can anyone assist on what kind of chickens these are? I appreciate the help!


My guesses (and I'm still brand new to this) would be 1 - Ancona, 2 - gold laced Wyandotte, and 3 - black australorp. That looks like my black australorp.


----------



## K10sal (May 16, 2020)

Mickelca said:


> View attachment 34056
> Hopefully this is better


Does this one have an oil slick look to it in the sun? Like the feathers have a greenish blueish hue?


----------

